# Current litters



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

2 litters of abys 


















4 litters of fuzzy astrex




































2 litters of chocs


















and 2 litters of argente, very mixed this time, fuzzies and all even though no adults carry it!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the satins on your abys. That is a lot of litters. How many cages do you have?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

13 larger tubs/tanks of does and litters, 6 smaller tubs of single bucks and 2 colonies of multimammates


----------

